# Smeringus vachoni immanis (giant dune scorpion)



## Demon187 (Nov 24, 2008)

does any1 know anything about this scorp? I can get a large juvie for £30 including shipping. Is that a fair price? as I can get a dune scorp for a tenner, but i like the look of the giant more. any info would be great cheers.


----------



## ScorpDude (Nov 24, 2008)

Can't really give any advice other than they're a little cheaper if you get them off Martin Goss (he sells them for 20 plus postage).


----------



## calum (Nov 24, 2008)

lol, i'm pretty sure that's the pic from his site. 


I think you keep 'em just the same as mesaensis; not sure.


----------



## Demon187 (Nov 24, 2008)

yes thats correct, the pic and price is from martin goss


----------



## pandinus (Nov 24, 2008)

I've never kept this species but it seems to me that i recall a thread about a year or two ago that described these scorpions as being different in their care needs than the typical s. mesanensis. if i recall correctly these scorpions come from a habitat that is more rocky and are not as adapted to living on shifting sands like the mesanensis, but rather have a more typical lifestyle of living in scrapes in rocky sandy areas. I would strongly reccomend using the search function to find this thread as it was a long time ago that i read it and im not 100% certain on how well i remember it. hopefully someone with hands on experience with this species can elaborate.


John


----------



## Demon187 (Nov 24, 2008)

pandinus said:


> I've never kept this species but it seems to me that i recall a thread about a year or two ago that described these scorpions as being different in their care needs than the typical s. mesanensis. if i recall correctly these scorpions come from a habitat that is more rocky and are not as adapted to living on shifting sands like the mesanensis, but rather have a more typical lifestyle of living in scrapes in rocky sandy areas. I would strongly reccomend using the search function to find this thread as it was a long time ago that i read it and im not 100% certain on how well i remember it. hopefully someone with hands on experience with this species can elaborate.John


I searched the site for info before posting and it turned up one result, the post being ''anyone got any info on this species?'' try it there's nothing on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pandinus (Nov 24, 2008)

Found the thread! i was right  these guys should not according to those with experience be kept like a mesanensis, some even going as far as to say they need a setup more like a flatrock. best wishes!

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=103249&page=2&highlight=vachoni


----------



## Demon187 (Nov 24, 2008)

thats great pandinus. thankyou very much


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Nov 24, 2008)

I have kept one for years now and it has done good in typical S. mesanensis set up with a rock as a hide. It died sometime in the past months because of moving complications but it would of been three years this month.


----------



## Demon187 (Nov 26, 2008)

what are they like? are they fast, active etc. i know the dune scorp is pretty fast. also how big are they? are they much bigger? 
too bad about yours  hope you can get another one


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Nov 26, 2008)

Just like S. mesanensis behavior-wise.


----------



## Zach Valois (Dec 8, 2008)

Better yet, here is a habitat shot. Alluvial, talus slopes to boulder strewn, talus slopes.


----------



## Demon187 (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks dude, thats appreciated


----------



## mattrgraham (Dec 16, 2008)

I've literally collected hundreds of these. Give them a pile of medium sized rocks and some warmth and they'll be fine.  They're aggressive but not quite as quick as mesaensis.

I was stung through a baggie by a large adult in Death Valley a couple months ago and the sting wasn't bad at all.  It was barely noticeable after about 5 minutes.

They're super abundant and easy to find if you know where to look.  Great scorpion... one of my favs!  

Matt


----------



## mattrgraham (Dec 17, 2008)

Figured I should post some habitat photos as well.

In the second picture they were all over the hillside and not as common in the wash.

Matt


----------



## mattrgraham (Dec 17, 2008)

And how about a crude photo of the S. v. vachoni subspecies...


----------



## Zach Valois (Dec 17, 2008)

definitely a cool species!

 Matt-how far north have you found S. deserticola?


----------

